# Operating Systems > Unix/Linux Command for Backup

## nancyphilips

What are the commands available in Linux operating system if I want to take backup of my tape drives?

----------


## StephenRaj

You could use the taper command for taking backup of tape drives. With the taper command the option -T is used to specify the media option in which
scsi - is driver for tape drives using scsi interface
ide- driver to support ide tape drives

----------

